# OMG Follistatin rocks



## SomeGuy (May 31, 2011)

PurchasePeptides.Com

Buy follistatin here^​Follistatin
              With new products entering the market all the time, nothing has hit like the recent storm about Follistatin. But the problem is; no one knows anything about this compound and its true power! So I’m here to break some things down for you. 
              Follistatin, simply put, it a protein that is a myostatin antagonist (or myostatin-binding protein). Myostatin, as we know, regulates our body’s muscle growth, kind of like a governor in cars. Myostatin is produced by our bodies naturally to limit our skeletal muscle growth, so that our muscles grow “in proportion” to our body. Thus, we have circulating in our blood stream, a gene that will literally inhibit our growth naturally. Not something we want right? Also, myostatin levels have been seen to be dramatically higher in later weeks of anabolic cycles. This is believed to be the reason as to why most gains are usually seen in the first 10 weeks of a cycle, because after that, myostatin levels peak and really limit your muscle growth. But what if that could be changed? If we could block myostatin, we could potentially see these 12 to 15 weeks cycles making constant gains, which would be something that is rarely to never seen. “In men treated with graded doses of testosterone, myostatin levels were significantly higher on day 56 than baseline in both young and older men; changes in myostatin levels were significantly correlated with changes in total and free testosterone in young men.”This is where follistatin comes in. Follistatin is used to inhibit myostatin activity in vitro resulting in skeletal muscle growth in vivo. Simply, when follistatin is introduced, a shortage in myostatin is seen which results muscle growth. Studies have backed up this, and research on monkeys and other mammals began after rodent trials were shown successful. The result of follistatin treatment was a significant increase in muscle mass and strength. In one study I paid particular attention to, Follistatin over expression increased the muscle weight by about 37% in control animals! Another study looked at, showed not only an increase in skeletal muscle, but a decrease in fat accumulation! What we also found interesting is that our bodies already produce an increased amount of follistatin with exercise! I see this as another one of the ways our body is kind of “turned=on” to muscle growth in retaliation of exercise. After many trials, it was conclusive that follistatin seems to be quite successful in inhibiting myostatin, which results in these muscle and strength gains.
              So what we have here is, a protein that binds with another which limits our muscle growth, that is naturally released with exercise, which induces an increase in muscle mass and a decrease in fat storage. A way for us to take our longer cycles to full potential, and see gains past week 10, while off cycle still pushing our bodies to produce gains that have normally been inhibited. This amazing compound is new to the market, and at a price as it is quite an expensive compound to produce. But with its potential to be a staple in long cycles, and off-cycle growth, it may just be gold. Dosing for follistatin is pretty high, usually around 100mcg a day as a 1mg bottle will only be good in the fridge for about a week before some serious degradation happens, and at the price we are paying for it, it is best to make sure we use it fast and at its full potential. Recent logs have shown gains of a little more then 1 pound per day in small 7 to 10 day cycles.


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 1, 2011)

Is this mixed with BW as well? What are the sides? And at what point on the gear should this be used ( what week) for best results if wanting to use for a 10 day period?


----------



## Hench (Jun 1, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> Recent logs have shown gains of a little more then 1 pound per day in small 7 to 10 day cycles.



Very interesting & exciting. 

Review links please?


----------



## Thresh (Jun 1, 2011)

What logs? I have never found one.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2011)

Thresh said:


> What logs? I have never found one.



Google search "follistatin log" = 15,500 results  (0.06 seconds)

that was *so* hard


----------



## Thresh (Jun 1, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Google search "follistatin log" = 15,500 results  (0.06 seconds)
> 
> that was *so* hard



That google search turns out 15,000 useless results. Farthest log I could find was 3 days in. I'm not signing up for the forum on the first search result, so that's useless. The 2nd log is bunk, doesn't list any days, and is only an advertisement for EP (nothing wrong with that but it screams advertisement and not independent log, especially when your sig is advertising were to buy it) = not reputable. 

The rest just seems to be info and questions about the product. I'm not bashing anyone or any company (I use EP), but the first post had huge claims with zero references. Then points out what the logs show. I still have yet to find a reputable log. If you know any by all means just post the link, not useless google search results.


----------



## minimal (Jun 1, 2011)

Not much data on it yet.. i will let rest of the rats jump on it first


----------



## Thresh (Jun 2, 2011)

minimal said:


> Not much data on it yet.. i will let rest of the rats jump on it first



Exactly why I'm asking for a neutral log.


----------



## Hench (Jun 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Google search "follistatin log" = 15,500 results  (0.06 seconds)
> 
> that was *so* hard



Nonsense, none of those logs are for EP and a number of the ones Ive read the test subjects became ill shortly after beginning administration. If you guys are offering a better quality product then I need proof. 

No disrespect T, but who in their right mind is going to pay $180+ for a 10 day supply of compound without seeing some feedback? You mentioned in another thread there were some logs, why do you link them for us?


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 2, 2011)

there's is feed back out there and its good. if you look hard enough you will find it. if i had it like that rite now i would be all over this peptide.there is about 4 companies that i know of that are selling it and getting great feed back and ep is one of them and there all selling it for about the same price


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 2, 2011)

Have yet to try it but it is def on my horizon! I have been VERY pleased with EPs IGF DES and PEG MGF so far. It is NUTS!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2011)

Hench said:


> Nonsense, none of those logs are for EP and a number of the ones Ive read the test subjects became ill shortly after beginning administration. If you guys are offering a better quality product then I need proof.
> 
> No disrespect T, but who in their right mind is going to pay $180+ for a 10 day supply of compound without seeing some feedback? You mentioned in another thread there were some logs, why do you link them for us?



That was a different follistatin with a different tag from a different company. Theres loads of feedback on follistatin, including logs and clinical studies. read the original post about the 10 day progress. I cant give links to other forums, against the rules.



tjsulli said:


> there's is feed back out there and its good. if you look hard enough you will find it. if i had it like that rite now i would be all over this peptide.there is about 4 companies that i know of that are selling it and getting great feed back and ep is one of them and there all selling it for about the same price



I'm glad i'm not the only one who knows how to search (other) forums 



OutWhey said:


> Have yet to try it but it is def on my horizon! I have been VERY pleased with EPs IGF DES and PEG MGF so far. It is NUTS!







Thresh said:


> Exactly why I'm asking for a neutral log.



Why dont you go look on pro muscle??????????????????????????????????????????????? the first result in the google search, and there are MULTIPLE logs. Idk how much more I can hold your hand through this lol



minimal said:


> Not much data on it yet.. i will let rest of the rats jump on it first



theres enormous ammounts of data?


Well here, fuck. 

*Abstract*

Follistatin (FS) inhibits several  members of the TGF-beta superfamily, including myostatin (Mstn), a  negative regulator of muscle growth. Mstn inhibition by FS represents a  potential therapeutic approach of muscle atrophy. The aim of our study  was to investigate the mechanisms of the FS-induced muscle hypertrophy.  To test the role of satellite cells in the FS effect, we used  irradiation to destroy their proliferative capacity. FS overexpression  increased the muscle weight by about 37% in control animals, but the  increase reached only 20% in irradiated muscle, supporting the role of  cell proliferation in the FS-induced hypertrophy. Surprisingly, the  muscle hypertrophy caused by FS reached the same magnitude in Mstn-KO as  in WT mice, suggesting that Mstn might not be the only ligand of FS  involved in the regulation of muscle mass. To assess the role of activin  (Act), another FS ligand, in the FS-induced hypertrophy, we  electroporated FSI-I, a FS mutant that does not bind Act with high  affinity. *Whereas FS electroporation increased muscle weight by 32%*, the  muscle weight gain induced by FSI-I reached only 14%. Furthermore, in  Mstn-KO mice, FSI-I overexpression failed to induce hypertrophy, in  contrast to FS. Therefore, these results suggest that Act inhibition may  contribute to FS-induced hypertrophy. Finally, the role of Act as a  regulator of muscle mass was supported by the observation that ActA  overexpression induced muscle weight loss (-15%). In conclusion, our  results show that satellite cell proliferation and both Mstn and Act  inhibition are involved in the FS-induced muscle hypertrophy.


*Abstract*

Antagonists of myostatin, a  blood-borne negative regulator of muscle growth produced in muscle  cells, have shown considerable promise for enhancing muscle mass and  strength in rodent studies and could serve as potential therapeutic  agents for human muscle diseases. One of the most potent of these  agents, follistatin, is both safe and effective in mice, but similar  tests have not been performed in nonhuman primates. To assess this  important criterion for clinical translation, we tested an alternatively  spliced form of human follistatin that affects skeletal muscle but that  has only minimal effects on nonmuscle cells.* When injected into the  quadriceps of cynomolgus macaque monkeys, a follistatin isoform  expressed from an adeno-associated virus serotype 1 vector, AAV1-FS344,  induced pronounced and durable increases in muscle size and strength*.  Long-term expression of the transgene did not produce any abnormal  changes in the morphology or function of key organs, indicating the  safety of gene delivery by intramuscular injection of an AAV1 vector.  Our results, together with the findings in mice, suggest that therapy  with AAV1-FS344 may improve muscle mass and function in patients with  certain degenerative muscle disorders.


*Abstract*

In most cases, pharmacologic  strategies to treat genetic muscle disorders and certain acquired  disorders, such as sporadic inclusion body myositis, have produced  modest clinical benefits. In these conditions, inhibition of the  myostatin pathway represents an alternative strategy to improve  functional outcomes. Preclinical data that support this approach clearly  demonstrate the potential for blocking the myostatin pathway.  Follistatin has emerged as a powerful antagonist of myostatin that can  increase muscle mass and strength. Follistatin was first isolated from  the ovary and is known to suppress follicle-stimulating hormone. This  raises concerns for potential adverse effects on the  hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis and possible reproductive  capabilities. In this review we demonstrate a strategy to bypass  off-target effects using an alternatively spliced cDNA of follistatin  (FS344) delivered by adeno-associated virus (AAV) to muscle.* The  transgene product is a peptide of 315 amino acids that is secreted from  the muscle and circulates in the serum, thus avoiding cell-surface  binding sites. Using this approach our translational studies show  increased muscle size and strength in species ranging from mice to  monkeys.* Adverse effects are avoided, and no organ system pathology or  change in reproductive capabilities has been seen. These findings  provide the impetus to move toward gene therapy clinical trials with  delivery of AAV-FS344 to increase size and function of muscle in  patients with neuromuscular disease.












*Abstract*

In addition to gene correction  therapy and cell transplantation techniques, multidisciplinary  approaches to drug discovery and development offer promising therapeutic  strategies for intractable genetic muscular disorders including  muscular dystrophy.* Inhibition of the production and activity of  myostatin, a potent growth factor that determines skeletal muscle size,  is a novel strategy for the treatment of muscle-wasting disorders such  as muscular dystrophy, cachexia and sarcopenia. *Myostatin blockers  include myostatin-blocking antibodies, myostatin propeptide, *follistatin * and follistatin-related proteins, soluble myostatin receptors, small  interfering RNA and small chemical inhibitors. This review describes the  discovery and development of myostatin inhibitors.




Ill stop there. And whoever asked for references on the first post then you PM me if you really want them. I know who wrote that article, but he couldnt post it himself because of human use. Understand?



You people put me in the worst mood sometimes...




go bruins

-T


----------



## Thresh (Jun 3, 2011)

Twist, I thought those studies were with the virus attached, making it gene therapy?

not trying to put you in a bad mood T, almost all the logs I found were more or less asking questions, or telling everyone they are going to start it, I just could not find logs that were completed. 

Thank you for posting more info though.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 3, 2011)

Thresh said:


> Twist, I thought those studies were with the virus attached, making it gene therapy?
> 
> not trying to put you in a bad mood T, almost all the logs I found were more or less asking questions, or telling everyone they are going to start it, I just could not find logs that were completed.
> 
> Thank you for posting more info though.



Correct, they were knockout mice. Obviously, we dont have the ability to sell the virus, nor could it be used for anything but research on mice. The thing we can do is supply the gene or amino that the virus is responsible for replicating and producing, in this case FS 344 or follistatin 344, which is practically the same thing to research with, yet giving us more control on the amounts we want to research, and having more control over the FS. There are I think two or three that completed a 10 day research log, in the peptides section.

-T


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah but the mice were retarded.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 3, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Yeah but the mice were retarded.



Hahaha follistatin 344 is some serious stuff


----------



## Thresh (Jun 3, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Correct, they were knockout mice. Obviously, we dont have the ability to sell the virus, nor could it be used for anything but research on mice. The thing we can do is supply the gene or amino that the virus is responsible for replicating and producing, in this case FS 344 or follistatin 344, which is practically the same thing to research with, yet giving us more control on the amounts we want to research, and having more control over the FS. There are I think two or three that completed a 10 day research log, in the peptides section.
> 
> -T



That clears a lot of fog for me, thanks brother!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 3, 2011)

Thresh said:


> That clears a lot of fog for me, thanks brother!



No problemo, check your pms also.


----------



## Thresh (Jun 3, 2011)

TwisT said:


> No problemo, check your pms also.



Thank you again sir!


----------



## Movin_weight (Jun 3, 2011)

pro muscle has some logs... I got excited and tried the first folli that came out like 6mos ago from PP. Needless to say I wasn't impressed... along with all of their other products.

This 344 analogue looks alot more promising, but it's certainly not cheap, and you'll for sure need to run several vials to get good effects


----------

